# New watch stands. A small, manageable fetish.



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Every now and then I get a bee in my bonnet to expand my options for watch stands. I try to get good former retail display stands. These can feature the logo of a brand you favor (or want to display), or are made of fine material (wood, plexi, leather). Some are made cheaply and wont survive the use and abuse of regularly having watches put them, taken off, put back on. Others are superbly made and will last a long time. Sometimes I get lucky and get some in VG or like new condition.

This month I did a look-see and found a black, plastic one with the Nixon logo very discreetly embossed into one corner, hard to notice except in direct light. Suited me because I own no Nixon watches. What intrigued me was the elegant chrome arm coming up that supports the "C" band support in two positions: vertical 12-up, or a 45 degree angle dial up. In low light it sort of disappears and the watch appears to be floating (I'd guess this was never apparent in a brightly lit jewelry or watch store). Nice shape, good bargain for $11ish.










The same seller had some Seiko stands, most of them sort of beat up and the coverings or material showing wear and tear, coming off the underlying base. (With some snazzy stands, when the covering gets scuffed or ripped, is coming off, the whole effect is ruined. Think of wood veneer that's peeled up and showing particle board underneath.) This one's in fine shape. I have no idea what model it was intended to display, with its carbon fiber pattern, and yellow highlight down the lateral center. I'm guessing it was for a sport watch, maybe with a racing tie-in. The "C" band support is huge, that's an issue I found with some stands: they are intended to hold a watch with the unadjusted factory bracelet (no links removed), so with small wrists like mine a watch that's sized for me doesn't a quite fit. Except for my 7S26 diver (SKXA47K), which has a diver extension on it (a small latch that expands the bracelet to fit over a wet suit, then locks away under the bracelet clasp when not in use). With the extension released, this lovely underrated watch stands proud on my new stand. Looking high speed?


----------

